# Hi!



## Danielmellbin (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi all. 
Im new here - but have already made alot of comments and a few posts.
So far its been fun and I look forward to more!

A few things about myself:
Im 26 years old and live in Copenhagen. I love a good debate! (drives my friends and occasional girlfriend mad  ). My army career was short lived due to a shoulder injury i got while playing handball (european handball not the same as the states). But its fast, violent, fun and with lots of goals - so really you good folks from the other side of the pond should give it a go  . Anyway during my short term in service I was stationed with the Royal Guard Hussars Regiment (the oldest regiment of hussars still in operations) 3rd Batalion (Armoured infantry - Recce). Now I study history at the University of Copenhagen, but I'm takin a "break" and going to Zimbabwe this fall to work as a Care worker with MS. My biggest interests are military history and politics.

Lookin forward to being here - cheers


----------



## Freebird (Jul 14, 2008)

Hey Daniel, welcome to the forum, nice to see more countries represented. {Too many Canucks, Aussies Americans already!  }

Interesting to see someone from Copenhagen, did you know that we have a similar statue in Vancouver based on your "Little Mermaid"?


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 14, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Danielmellbin (Jul 14, 2008)

freebird said:


> Hey Daniel, welcome to the forum, nice to see more countries represented. {Too many Canucks, Aussies Americans already!  }
> 
> Interesting to see someone from Copenhagen, did you know that we have a similar statue in Vancouver based on your "Little Mermaid"?



Lol - no - nice  Actually our own little mermaid statue embarrases me at times (although it represents a very important piece of litterature and a great story). I mean - jeez - its the only national monument that most foreigners know about and its like 2 feet and has a factory backdrop  Luckily lots of other stuff thats great here hehe.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 14, 2008)

I will be honest the first thing I had to see when I visited Copenhagen was the Little Mermaid statue.

I actually like Copenhagen.


----------



## Danielmellbin (Jul 14, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I will be honest the first thing I had to see when I visited Copenhagen was the Little Mermaid statue.
> 
> I actually like Copenhagen.



Hehe - And to be honest - weren't you dissapointed? And yea - its one of my favorite cities along with Berlin, NY and Florence. All for VERY different reasons.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 14, 2008)

No I was not dissapointed. I try to take everything for what it is.


----------



## joy17782 (Jul 14, 2008)

hi and welcome, debateing is ok dont go up agianst the regulars. they know there stuff, im from ohio , across the pond , but if you havent ever played rugby or stateside football your missing a good time too, have fun here !!!! there a bunch of good folks


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 14, 2008)

Welcome from the great Southern land Daniel


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi Daniel, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey Daniel, already into some good debates with you - hoping we don't go down the road to the "dark" side and get ugly.  Welcome!!


----------



## Heinz (Jul 15, 2008)

Welcome mate!

I too plan to study history at university


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 15, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## Danielmellbin (Jul 15, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Hey Daniel, already into some good debates with you - hoping we don't go down the road to the "dark" side and get ugly.  Welcome!!



lol mate - too true. thanks


----------



## Freebird (Jul 15, 2008)

Danielmellbin said:


> Lol - no - nice  Actually our own little mermaid statue embarrases me at times its like 2 feet and has a factory backdrop




 Luckily they were smart enough to put ours in a park! 8)


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 15, 2008)

Welcome mate!


----------



## Freebird (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey Lucky, do the Swedes understand some of the Danish language? or is it too different?


----------



## JugBR (Jul 15, 2008)

Hilsen, velkommen til forummet!


----------



## Danielmellbin (Jul 15, 2008)

freebird said:


> Hey Lucky, do the Swedes understand some of the Danish language? or is it too different?



If we don't murmer too much then we understand each other fine. Reading each others language is "easy". (IMO anyway heh)


----------



## Danielmellbin (Jul 15, 2008)

JugBR said:


> Hilsen, velkommen til forummet!



hehe - nice one  and "tak"


----------



## Freebird (Jul 16, 2008)

Danielmellbin said:


> If we don't murmer too much then we understand each other fine. Reading each others language is "easy". (IMO anyway heh)




So I guess the 2 languages are related?


----------



## Danielmellbin (Jul 16, 2008)

freebird said:


> So I guess the 2 languages are related?



Oh yea - very closely related countries and languages - with a serious love/hate realtionship  . During the Viking ages the Swedes went east and we went west ("Rus" as in Russia - is actually a slavic word for for Swede). After a short break from looting and pilfering most of Europe we were pretty much at war with each other from 1400-1800. Those damn Swedes won most of the Battles but never conquered us! Anywho - now we are friends - except when we play football or when those damn swedes come down to get drunk here (they really can't hold their drink  ).


----------



## JamesM12 (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi! I'm new here, it's my first day and i like this forumthanx

Another one post wonder !!


----------



## Messy1 (Jul 22, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Daniel. We all ready had a few posts back and forth. It's nice to officially welcome you here!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 22, 2008)

Danielmellbin said:


> Oh yea - very closely related countries and languages - with a serious love/hate realtionship  . During the Viking ages the Swedes went east and we went west ("Rus" as in Russia - is actually a slavic word for for Swede). After a short break from looting and pilfering most of Europe we were pretty much at war with each other from 1400-1800. Those damn Swedes won most of the Battles but never conquered us! Anywho - now we are friends - except when we play football or when those damn swedes come down to get drunk here (they really can't hold their drink  ).



Eeeexcuuuuuse meeee....!!?? It's a great love/hate when it comes to football and ice hockey between us up in the cold north... 
Can't hold our drink?? Have you ever tried our fine vintage homemade stuff as in Chateau Basement, Vineyard Garage just mention two... 
Good enough to strip paint of your walls and clear ANY rust from ANY metal...


----------



## Freebird (Jul 22, 2008)

Danielmellbin said:


> Oh yea - very closely related countries and languages - with a serious love/hate realtionship
> 
> Those damn Swedes won most of the Battles but never conquered us! Anywho - now we are friends - except when we play football or when those damn swedes come down to get drunk here (they really can't hold their drink  ).





Lucky13 said:


> Eeeexcuuuuuse meeee....!!?? It's a great love/hate when it comes to football and ice hockey between us up in the cold north...
> Can't hold our drink?? .



Daniel watch out for Lucky! The flag shows Scotland, but he's imported from the same place that ABBA, IKEA Volvos come from......


----------



## Danielmellbin (Jul 22, 2008)

freebird said:


> Daniel watch out for Lucky! The flag shows Scotland, but he's imported from the same place that ABBA, IKEA Volvos come from......




hehe - Hejsan Lucky (lived in Sweden for 4 years). Swedish homebrew... mmm... dangerous


----------



## Njaco (Jul 23, 2008)

Can't hold a candle to Kentucky moonshine. That stuff will neuter ya!


----------



## Danielmellbin (Jul 23, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Can't hold a candle to Kentucky moonshine. That stuff will neuter ya!



 - I'll take your word for it. I stay away from the really hardcore stuff ever since I had a monumental bender in Italy drinking puregrain alcohol (what is it with armybuddies doing stupid stuff like that?!?!). Now I stay with Johny W. Black Label - Put that stuff in a freezer until it gets an "oily" substance - and let it warm up in yer mouth - pure drinking pleasure I tell ya!


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 23, 2008)

Skol, Daniel. Welcome to the forum.


----------

